# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Saskatoon Restaraunts

## bjstare

I'm in Sask for work for a couple days this week. Looking for recs for any type of food, any meal (breakfast/lunch/din), any price. Just want to know what's good. Proximity to Sheraton/Delta hotels downtown is important, ideally walking distance.

Surely there's a couple Saskatchewanites (?) that can comment here!

----------


## ExtraSlow

@jrsc00lude

----------


## DonJuan

13 Pies. Yummy gourmet pizza and nice atmosphere.

Must stop when I visit.

----------


## Buster

I think there was a cult favorite noodle place there, would have ot look it up

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*Not* the Bessborough...

----------


## littledan

Earls / Saskatoon brewery food quality was really good when I was there. Its just north of downtown area not sure if I would walk there on foot or not. Depends if you are checking a glock/shank in your checked baggage or not.

The original joes also had good food quality.

*disclaimer - Eats steak frites for every meal when on work trip

----------


## Darkane

Ayden kitchen and bar. 

Dale Mackay from top chef Canada. When I went food was 9.5/10.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Ayden, Sticks and Stones (both Dale's group). 

Nothing spectacular for Asian downtown but Odd Couple on 20th is really good. Rook and Raven downtown does a good job, upscale pub kinda thing. I like it. Cohen's is 20th/idylwyld, again a pub/burger and beer house kind of thing. Usually quite good.

Congress used to be consistent, it's a little hit and miss now. A lot of people really love Dylan and Cam's tacos at Shelter Brewing. I'm a philistine and think hard shell ground beef tacos are awesome so I'm not a good reference for that but it's super popular.

----------


## Buster

> Ayden, Sticks and Stones (both Dale's group). 
> 
> Nothing spectacular for Asian downtown but Odd Couple on 20th is really good. Rook and Raven downtown does a good job, upscale pub kinda thing. I like it. Cohen's is 20th/idylwyld, again a pub/burger and beer house kind of thing. Usually quite good.
> 
> Congress used to be consistent, it's a little hit and miss now. A lot of people really love Dylan and Cam's tacos at Shelter Brewing. I'm a philistine and think *hard shell ground beef tacos* are awesome so I'm not a good reference for that but it's super popular.



I respect you for admitting this.

----------


## Maxx Mazda

Tons of Viets there. Go for Bun/pho.

----------


## jutes

Hometown Diner on 20th.

I would take a small detour a block north around The Lighthouse. Locals are a bit stabby.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Tons of Viets there. Go for Bun/pho.



No good pho in vicinity of downtown.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Hometown Diner on 20th.
> 
> I would take a small detour a block north around The Lighthouse. Locals are a bit stabby.



Yeah this is great breakfast. And you're likely already familiar with OEB but there's one of those too.

----------


## bjstare

Awesome, thanks.

Ayden is closed on Mondays so we did Rook and Raven last night. Not a bad venue, food was pretty decent, service was mediocre at best.

Going to try Ayden tonight I think, and either Sticks and Stones or Little Grouse on the Prairie tomorrow (got some local reco's for little grouse).

----------


## g-m

Bon Temps is really good as well

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I always forget about Little Grouse, it's supposed to be good but I haven't been there for years.

----------


## 4WARNED

Kisavos Restaurant & Lounge - dry ribs.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Another vote for Odd Couple. Brewery across the street for dessert

----------


## Buster

I say it's high time we crash 
@JRSC00LUDE
 and do a beyond dinner in saskatoon.

We can take my jet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I say it's high time we crash 
> @JRSC00LUDE
>  and do a beyond dinner in saskatoon.
> 
> We can take my jet.



You spelled Ridgeline  Jetta wrong...

----------

